# TCF consumes lots of memory on Android Chrome



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Whenever I surf TCF with chrome on my android phone (Nexus 5), it's memory usage goes through the roof and other background apps get killed as a result.

I suspect that it has to do with the third party advertising delivery on the site, because when I surf other vBulletin web forums that have no ads at all, I do not see this issue, but I _do_ see this same behavior in other websites that seem to have similar advertising sources.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You guess is more than likely correct. 

You may care to try our the TapaTalk app.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

The same thing happens to me with Internet Explorer (I know, I know) on Windows 8.1. I can't view TCF with it anymore. I have to open TCF in Chrome or IE runs my machine out of RAM.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

(I know, I know)

If you know, then why do you continue to use it? Sorry, had to be said.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm sure MS Edge will fix everything that's wrong with IE.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

David Bott said:


> (I know, I know)
> 
> If you know, then why do you continue to use it? Sorry, had to be said.


Does it matter?

I use it because I'm a consultant for Microsoft product, SharePoint specifically. And while SharePoint, and most other Microsoft products, work just fine in non IE browsers I maintain a pretty Microsoft centric tech existence. IE is mainstream enough that I don't think it's unreasonable for me to expect it to work with TCF. It's not like I'm disappointed that TCF doesn't work with my Windows Phone?

But IE is fun to make fun of, I understand that. I was hoping by acknowledging that in my post we could dispense with the "Why are you still using IE" jokes. I was wrong.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

This would NOT be A TCF issue...it is more than likely an issue with the ads and Java or something in IE. You even stated you have no issue with the other browsers.

Sorry you must use it as it surely is an issue as you know. It is the 4th used browser per our stats. I have seen that to be the case for any site I have run.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I find Chrome in general regularly loves using up memory for some sites, though really it's facebook that makes it very obvious... meaning excessive/poor javascript code is likely the culprit.


----------

